# Wah inductor - which pins to connect?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

The crybaby inductor has 4 pins -- does it make any difference which pin goes in which hole on the PCB? 
The Whipple only has two active pins -- which holes on the PCB do they have to go in to complete the circuit? Should it be obvious? I can't tell just by looking.


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, i remember my Vox v847 wah had the same thing, 4-5 pins for the old one and 2 for the whipple.

Here's a vid you may or may not have seen that explains how to install it on crybaby pedals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Rlee-2XDc

Let me know if that works out for you, peace...


----------



## salvatruco (Mar 17, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> The crybaby inductor has 4 pins -- does it make any difference which pin goes in which hole on the PCB?
> The Whipple only has two active pins -- which holes on the PCB do they have to go in to complete the circuit? Should it be obvious? I can't tell just by looking.


 hope this helps http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/WahMod2.htm


----------

